# Grass seeds



## goReptiles (Feb 23, 2019)

I planted grass seeds and they’re starting to grow pretty good. These seeds had the blue coating. How long should o wait before putting my tortoises out?


----------



## goReptiles (Feb 23, 2019)

Meant to add that I planted the seeds in like November or so if 2018.


----------



## Tom (Feb 23, 2019)

Where did you buy the seeds? If it was at the hardware store, I would't let a tortoise have access to that or feed it to them. They are doing all sorts of weird stuff to grass seed nowadays. It is intended for lawns and to look pretty. They don't intend for people to feed it to their pets.

I only use seed intended for consumption, like pasture seeds for horses and cattle.


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 24, 2019)

I educated myself on this the past few weeks. Almost any of the seeds in stores right now are not safe for your tortoises. If you read the bag closely, it will say that the seed is coated or treated and not for food use. Feed stores are just now getting in seed for grazing.. (pasture, chicken & goat yards, etc....)or you can order online. There are actually some tortoise blend seeds available that are specific to your tortoise. It’s a little pricey though if your planting a larger area.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Feb 24, 2019)

I purchase different seed mixes that are safe for tortoises to eat. They also grow pretty fast and there's a nice variety in the mixes:

https://www.naturesseed.com/pasture-seed/tortoise-pastures

http://www.arizonatortoisecompound.com/Edible-Tortoise-Seed-Mixes/


----------



## goReptiles (Feb 24, 2019)

Tom said:


> Where did you buy the seeds? If it was at the hardware store, I would't let a tortoise have access to that or feed it to them. They are doing all sorts of weird stuff to grass seed nowadays. It is intended for lawns and to look pretty. They don't intend for people to feed it to their pets.
> 
> I only use seed intended for consumption, like pasture seeds for horses and cattle.



Not sure. I guess I will dig it up. It’s starting to grow nicely, in patches but nicely. For years, I’ve tried growing the seeds from different online sellers like Carolina Pet Supply, but it NEVER grows. I got tired of wasting the money on those seeds. I have large trees in our yard that suck all the nutrients and it gets hot in Georgia that the tortoise pen always dries out before the grass/weeds have a chance to root.

I even tried growing the pet seeds in a concrete tub but it grew sporadically. And then dried out despite watering and finding a semi shade semi sunny area. 

I’m about out of ideas for growing seeds in the tortoise pen. 

The pen gets morning shade/sun, day sun and mid-afternoon shade.


Would and OverSeed pasture seed mix work? Cattle, Sheep, and Goats. It produces a green lush pasture. Contains; Tetraploid Annual Ryegrass, Diploid Ryegrass, Orchard grass, White and Red Clover.


----------



## goReptiles (Feb 24, 2019)

Accidentally replied to myself. Can’t delete on mobile.


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2019)

goReptiles said:


> Would and OverSeed pasture seed mix work? Cattle, Sheep, and Goats. It produces a green lush pasture. Contains; Tetraploid Annual Ryegrass, Diploid Ryegrass, Orchard grass, White and Red Clover.



If its intended for pasture animals to eat, then it should be fine.

I've done side-by-side growing tests and nothing from any source comes close to outperforming this one:
https://www.groworganic.com/premium-horse-pasture-mix-irrigation.html


----------



## goReptiles (Feb 24, 2019)

Tom said:


> If its intended for pasture animals to eat, then it should be fine.
> 
> I've done side-by-side growing tests and nothing from any source comes close to outperforming this one:
> https://www.groworganic.com/premium-horse-pasture-mix-irrigation.html



Thanks!! I started digging it up this morning. But I got distracted with my toddler running around and then the wild onions in the rest of my yard. And I’m pregnant so I work in batches. I Will go back out this afternoon hopefully.


I did look up and I bought Scott’s Turf Builder Grass Seeds.


----------



## Loribwp (Mar 18, 2022)

goReptiles said:


> Thanks!! I started digging it up this morning. But I got distracted with my toddler running around and then the wild onions in the rest of my yard. And I’m pregnant so I work in batches. I Will go back out this afternoon hopefully.
> 
> 
> I did look up and I bought Scott’s Turf Builder Grass Seeds.


I am in Ohio, planning to order this. Do you think they'd be ok for Sulcata?


----------

